

SF plane crash: Responders turned chaos into hope - bcn
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/SF-plane-crash-Responders-turned-chaos-into-hope-4664235.php

======
LarryMade2
Th article covers the recent Star Trek Continues fan series, which has a great
initial episode.

There are quite a few other Star Trek Fanseries out there, check out
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek_fan_productions](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek_fan_productions)

Ones I've enjoyed are Starship Exeter and Star Trek Phase II (was Star Trek
New Voyages), both have pretty nice production values.

------
bcn
[https://t.co/ALOfgu1Ab2-](https://t.co/ALOfgu1Ab2-) This twitter shortened
version seems to lead to an unlocked version of the story.

------
ColinWright

        To continue reading this story, you will need
        to be a digital subscriber to SFChronicle.com.

